# Bucktails Bucktails Bucktails!!!



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

"Custom" Bucktail tying device!!!


----------



## gunship (May 31, 2009)

I should have thought of that as a type of clamp. I tried tying some flies and had to use a little *******-tech, but it wouldnt and didnt work as well as that.


----------



## alanlh (Apr 5, 2009)

I think thats fair. I sometimes have a difficult time finding bucktails that I like the "look" of, but I like the look of those.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

The eye of the hook is located in the right place on most if not all of the jigs. If I am going to pay $3.50/each I would expect the finest stainless steel hooks and nylon tying thread. Also powder coat with a heat cure to avoid chipping and sctatching (teeth) as much as possible.

The lures look good. In the keys I used "Millies" bucktails for years and they weren't cheap. My favorite all time bucktail is a "Nylure" chrome head in pale yellow or green. I still have a few cards left, but don't think they are made anymore.

I wish him the best
Frank_S


----------

